# Confessions of a jerk dog-owner



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

This has been weighing on my conscious for awhile, time to unload.

I'm a jerk.

I tickle my dogs relentlessly. Thier paws, thier butt floof, their bellies. I wait till they are calm and resting and fiddle with stray hairs and make them twitch.

Such a jerk.

I beat my dogs. I pink belly them. I chase them with a plastic pop bottle and bang on them and hoot and holler and jump around.

Geez man, why are you such a raging jerk?

I pull their tails. If one walks by I'll reach out and give the tail a good tug, and then run away.

Despite being a jerk of the highest order the dogs seem to like me okay. I guess they trust me too, it must mean something when an apex predator rolls over on it's back, sighs and falls asleep next to you.

In all seriousness tho, rough housing with the mutts is a favorite part of my day. Nothing like 3 dogs bouncing around, nipping and tugging clothes to center yourself. It always devolves into a big cuddle pile of content and happy dogs. I'm a big animated chew toy, my laughter really seems to be a mood lifter for the dogs. I know it's good for me, must be for the dogs too.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Lol you just described our house, the dogs can't get enough of the rough housing. We had to tone it down some because of Xena's seizures but Eko still loves a good wrestle every once in a while.


----------



## Dudes mom (Apr 25, 2013)

Brembo, I think I could hang out with you!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Guess I better let my son know he's a jerk...lol. He does the same thing, pulls tails, chases them around acting like he's going to bite them, wrestles with them, teases them when they're sleeping, messes with their ears. I feel sorry for them.

I even get mad at him, however all my dogs love him and cant wait til hes home. As soon as he gets through the door all 3 of my dogs run to him to rough house.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm a jerk dog-owner too. I tickle tickle, I slap butts and run, I jump from 'empty' corners and give chase, I cover myself in blankets and call the dog to 'save me' hahaa, its great fun and watching Shenzis grin and she tears threw the house looking for the cat (where's the kitty?! > She is VERY cat safe! ) Makes me forget about everything and just enjoy 'our' time


----------



## Montu (Oct 9, 2012)

ShenzisMom said:


> I'm a jerk dog-owner too. I tickle tickle, I slap butts and run, I jump from 'empty' corners and give chase, I cover myself in blankets and call the dog to 'save me' hahaa, its great fun and watching Shenzis grin and she tears threw the house looking for the cat (where's the kitty?! > She is VERY cat safe! ) Makes me forget about everything and just enjoy 'our' time


LOL my cat hates when I tell the dog to "get alani"


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

My favorite jerk move, wait till the dogs try to walk through my legs, catch their head with my knees and grab their "pants"! They love it!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

My dog is a jerk! Took him and the pit to the beach. My husband and Havoc took off to play stick and run. I took the pit on the river walk and joined up with the beach. Havoc saw us and came running toward us then suddenly dropped to his belly in the dunes where he waited until the pit was in range and JUMPED out and POUNCED on her than ran right into the river and laughed at us!


----------



## PHXGSD (Aug 8, 2013)

counting all the jerks in the room, i'm definitely not alone! lol


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Looks like I'm a jerk too!!


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

PHXGSD said:


> counting all the jerks in the room, i'm definitely not alone! lol


Lol, like the volbeat song


----------



## PHXGSD (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes, I had to edit.


----------



## MiaMoo (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm a jerk to Mia. I tickle her, goose her butt, pull her tair, smush her face. 

Oh how I love the reaction she gives when I sneak up on her and pinch her butt. She goes from complete horror to "oh hi " in a split second.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

M neighbor has a barking gsd. Ive been here 2 years and I saw him walk it twice. The other day he was walking it and I saw the dog being low to the ground and going back and forth- Anxious? And as he hit it on the behind for no reason he looked up to me with a guilty look. 
I am a jerk to my dog but its stuff I hope she gets over, like feet touched, the broom and vacuum, I brought her to the fireworks show, and I make her watch me fly my rc helicopters from in he crate.
These dogs are pretty sensitive even though they are tough.


----------

